# Old(ish) geared Road bike



## Tharg2007 (21 Aug 2008)

Oldish geared road bike , steel frame, 56cm c-c. Anything from 80s to late 90s would suit, condition not important as can mend myself so long as its not a mangled mess.

Ideal would be something with Reynolds 853 tubing

Not bothered on the amount of gears so long as it has some, am riding fixed at the mo so would be fine with any arangement.

Based in Manchester but would pay for P&P for the right bike, ideally would like to see first but not necessary.


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Aug 2008)

ok, heres the thing, you have too many bikes to justify getting a new one and the missus would kill you but you like looking for good deals on ebay, so why not help me find a bike on ebay, you get to look at all those lovely bikes but without the pain of buying one  cmon, you know you want too.

Any kind of tubing will do, ideally would like sti. what better way to spend your afternoon than looking at bikes !!!


----------



## jasper (26 Aug 2008)

Here's one, not too far away from you. Columbus tubing, rather than Reynolds; 57, rather than 56 but has STI's and has been upgraded with Dura Ace:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dave-Hinde-Co...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Aug 2008)

v nice!! think it might go beyond my price range though, will be watching ready to bid on that one


----------



## Tharg2007 (27 Aug 2008)

i guess if its on ebay i wouldnt mind paying postage either for the right bike. So this opents it up to everyone, get looking!! just think of all that bike porn you can get in tonight


----------



## jasper (27 Aug 2008)

Aye, it was only at £1 when I posted it here, and there's still 6 days to go. I think it may go for silly money, but stranger things have happened...


----------



## Tharg2007 (31 Aug 2008)

jasper said:


> Here's one, not too far away from you. Columbus tubing, rather than Reynolds; 57, rather than 56 but has STI's and has been upgraded with Dura Ace:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dave-Hinde-Co...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14





jasper said:


> Aye, it was only at £1 when I posted it here, and there's still 6 days to go. I think it may go for silly money, but stranger things have happened...



and now its as if it was never there


----------

